# Show halters?



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have not gone to any shows yet this year. But one big breeder that has a lot of online sales has started selling these show halters for goats and I was wondering if anyone has seen anyone using them? My niece had a lot of work to do this month training her goats. We are starting them on sheep halter and if these show halter are the new thing it would be really easy to switch them too as opposed to a chain. It's still odd to me but I will do it.


----------



## jadesgoats4life (Jun 22, 2017)

I see them at shows in California. I've bought one but haven't used it in the ring.


----------



## Boer goat27 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hummel goats are big in my area and they started using those halters as a marketing tool so you would it was a Hummel goat being shown. the appear to offer a little more control and keep the goat head straighter but the kids I haven seen use them go back and forth between it and a chain.


----------

